# wtb: U.S. Royal Master Centipede tires



## izee2 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey Cabers..... 

    I'm looking for a set of U.S. Royal Master w/ Centipede grip 26 x 2.125 tires. They will be for a display so ridable quality, although wanted, isn't required. I'm looking for a set but would take one tire. Let me know what ya got.

    Thanks
    Tom


----------



## catfish (Oct 28, 2014)

White walls or black walls?


----------



## izee2 (Oct 28, 2014)

Black walls.
Thanks


----------



## catfish (Oct 28, 2014)

izee2 said:


> Black walls.
> Thanks




I see what I have.


----------



## catfish (Oct 28, 2014)

I don't have any black walls.


----------



## izee2 (Oct 28, 2014)

Catfish,
  Thanks for looking. If you come across any let me know.

  Tom


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Oct 28, 2014)

Sometime in the 1970/80s? there was a company that made garden carts. They had Uniroyal tires on them that are dead ringers for the Centipede Grip tires. It's probably not much help, but I always look out for them.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 28, 2014)

OK, what in the Sam Hale is a Centipede tire????


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 28, 2014)

*tires....pedes*

got some

email direct bobcycles@aol.com


----------



## izee2 (Oct 28, 2014)

Bobscycle....sounds good....sent ya a email. Thanks!!


----------



## izee2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Bricycle....Here are some pics of the "Centipede" grip tires. Not sure what they were thinking when they named them.


----------



## bicyclebones (Apr 7, 2015)

contact me about fender roller at sales@bicyclebones.com


----------



## zedsn (Apr 8, 2015)

Those are some nice military bicycle tires.


----------



## catfish (Apr 8, 2015)

izee2 said:


> Catfish,
> Thanks for looking. If you come across any let me know.
> 
> Tom




I took another look threw my tire stash today, but still nothing. I have a few WWs.    Catfish


----------

